# I am getting the impression the goats are very stressful to care for



## heatherlynnky (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok so who else is getting this impression. Cows I've done, pretty easy. Horses I've done, still pretty easy. Chickens, ducks, geese.....so easy its pathetic. Dogs, cats, and even exotic birds. Easy easy easy. Goats, not easy, not easy at all and it sounds like no one else is finding it so either. My children wanted a lamb for a 4h project and I said no. They are too hard to keep alive. I said goats instead because they  are hearty.  I had sickly silkies and fall baby  wyandotts. Do you know how sickly fall chicks can be and still it was not this stressful. The fact that their cries and moans are baby like does not help the situation.


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 22, 2012)

Keeping and enjoying your goats is only as stressful as you choose to make it.  The glass is half empty.  The glass is half full.  Your choice.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 22, 2012)

Heather, its your fault you made the situation stressful (im gonna be blunt). Lamb, easy. Goats, easy. Everything else you said, EASY! (well, I've had bad luckwith exotic birds...cockatiels are MEAN). You decided to take in an orphan kid. NOT EASY. I would bet $100 that if you got a weaned kid, it would be easy. Same for a lamb. You decided to dive in the deep end, and get an orphan. I've had great luck with my babies, their bouncing balls! If your orphan lives past weaning age, you will see how easy it is to take care of them.


----------



## crazyland (Jun 22, 2012)

Only as stressful as any other animal when you are new to raising them.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 22, 2012)

Newborns can be easy if given a good start.  It's not the fact that you got a bottle baby making it hard, it's b/c her *ahem* breeder was a.....unprintable word...and she didn't get the care she needed and got off to a bad start.

Combine that w/ your intense desire to want to do right, getting told too much by too many different people, and her confusing symptoms and....yeah, it's stressful this time.

My goats are my greatest joy and I promise you, the only 'stress' they give me is who to breed to who, when, and WILL THIS GOAT EVER JUST KID ALREADY?!?!?!?

You could have gotten a weanling who then came down w/ coccidiosis or severe external parasites or soremouth and STILL had stress, the age of the goat has nothing to do w/ it.

You just jumped into a bad situation, and didn't know what to do (and who of us DOES know what to do as newbies???) but PLEASE don't give up on them.

Goats are wonderful IF the conditions are right.  I swear it.

I've had the same bottle of Pen G and the same bottles of dewormer for 2 yrs.  Rarely need / use either.  We trim hooves, feed 'em, love em, and count the days until kidding season.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 22, 2012)

I gotta agree with you here Rolls, I absolutely love my goats! Only goat we ever had was when my kids were little, a neighbor guy down the road gave them a goat hooked to a tire. He jumped on the hood of my car, my pickup, tangled up the rope in everything. Of course, as soon as he hit the hood of my car, I told them to take him back. HAHA! But I fell in love with my goats within 30 minutes after unloading them out of the trailer. 
Oh yeah, I have had to learn a few things, a LOT of things. I read read read, looked up forums and got to be buddies real fast with the vet tech at my vets clinic, as she has raised Boer goats and LaManchas for years. 

I lost my best doe this year to toxemia, didn't even know what was wrong with her, and had someone else tell me she was just being a drama Queen, because she was pregnant. Seriously? But I have a fullblood son out of her that is better bred than his mama and daddy because of the combined pedigrees. I had a young doe get pneumonia and I lost her, didn't jump on it fast enough. I have since learned to JUMP! And I have a whole stash of meds on hand and many home made remedies. 
I have this place to come to where I get better advice than ANY where else around, with complete instructions on what to give and how often. I really have been lucky because I haven't had much trouble, but the few things that did happen were serious and taught me some lessons real fast. 

I can't imagine not having my goats, they make me laugh every day, watching the babies romp and play is the biggest kick ever. I just do the basics in trying to keep them healthy, good feed, good minerals and deworm when needed. Vaccinations and trim their feet. And keep on soaking in more knowledge. But I can't imagine ever not having goats again. I know that Spicey, my first goat, will be here with me until she gets old. 
I also agree with Rolls, you got a bum rap, and ended up getting someone else's problems who was willing to just let the baby die. And yep, it is a lot of stress. Hope your baby pulls out of this, but if not, it's not your fault, and I bet if you get another HEALTHY baby to raise, you'll have a blast with it.


----------



## heatherlynnky (Jun 22, 2012)

She didn't pull out this.  Apparently no amount of stubborn, lack of sleep, commitment could help her. She died very quickly and very quietly.   So my Minka  doesn't need me stressing about her anymore. I have a lonely doeling now and my husband already told me I need to either find her a home or get her a buddy. She was rejected by her mom at 4 weeks and she is another problem someone else didn't want. She is doing great though and took the bottle and is eating hay and is playing so at least one of my girls did well.  Tonight I am a bit defeated but tomorrow I guess I crawl back on and keep at it.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm really sorry you are having such a discouraging experience your first time with goats.  I would have advised against you even getting this little doe simply because bottle-feeding any animal is difficult at best and this doe had a bad start----the fault of the breeder.  I can't believe she just decided this doe was the runt and just quit feeding her.  What kind of sense does that make?

Anyway, I had 3 kids I had to bottle-raise, and I don't think I would do it again by choice.  I had one end up with bloat 2 times----if they have that, they don't want to walk, you MAKE them walk and walk and walk until the gas starts releasing----in between throwing them over your shoulder and trying to burp them like a baby! 

 My formula for bottle-feeding is this:  UniMilk mixed according to package combined half and half with Vitamin D milk from the grocery and add 1 TBSP corn syrup to eahc gallon of this combination.  Then after warming the bottles, I would add 1 tsp. of probiotic to each bottle.  My babies did really great on this.  We kept all 3 in a huge dog crate in our bedroom until they were about 3 months old and they were weaned by 4 months old.

This year, my kids are being raised by their mommas, and it's so very easy!  The most difficult thing for me at this time is trying to decide which clippers to buy to give my goats a haircut.

I hope your little girl survives and caring for her becomes enjoyable for you.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 22, 2012)

Aww Heather,  you tried so hard to help her! You really did. So sorry she didn't make it. And I know the feeling of defeat, been there, done that. But you really did everything you could and it just wasn't meant to be. Not your fault, but the breeder's fault. Sounds like your other doeling is doing good though. That's a plus. Yes, she needs a buddy. But make sure this time you don't take something someone wants to get rid of cause it's sick or something. You'll enjoy them so much more, and have fun raising them.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 22, 2012)

I am sorry, this mess you were caught up in was not your fault..... Please know that these things happen to every one once in a while, this little one had a bad start.... which again was not your fault, bless your heart for trying so hard to help her..... You should find a buddy and keep moving on, goats are wonderful creatures to have, they are funny and loving, and the does produce wonderful milk and cute little ones to love on!!!..... They are worth having .... I could not live with out my little herd..... I love each one of them , and i have lost a few, thru the yrs, and it breaks my heart, but i move along..... So should you, you will not regret having these funny little animals in your life!!!!!


----------



## breezy B ranch (Jun 23, 2012)

i'm pretty new and I don't think goats are hard, I think its just scary when your new and have a lot of conflicting information coming at you as to what you should do for them. Once you stick with info from only a couple sources, and see your  goats thriving you realize its not that bad.


----------



## lilhill (Jun 23, 2012)

So sorry you lost your little one.  I agree that it was not your fault.  Starting out with healthy animals is the first step, and it is a wonderful journey from then on.  Routine maintenance and lots of love.  I wouldn't trade my life raising these clowns for anything.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 23, 2012)

I didn't read everyones posts, but I am just going to say hands down sheep are easier to raise. I suggested to my huband about 5 years ago that we sell the goats and raise sheep. He hates sheep, so we still have goats.  He doesn't like lambs personalities.


----------



## secuono (Jun 23, 2012)

Should of gotten that lamb! 
I hardly notice mine...no problems at all from them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm sorry you lost her. Find your other little one a healthy friend and it will make all the difference in the world. It doesn't matter what the livestock is, if you are trying to take care of a sick animal, it makes it much harder. I give you a lot of credit for trying and caring.


----------



## manybirds (Jun 23, 2012)

keep it up they really arn't that bad. its bottle babies that get the hardest. we never have any horrible problems with the goats, infact i find chickens much less hardy and more stressful. I'm very sorry u lost her i know it can be hard. sometimes they just die, maybe we know why maybe we didn't.it happens and i know its hard but we've gotta move on.


----------



## heatherlynnky (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks all, I am gun shy now but I have a very lonely 4 week old in the pen. I spent most of the day with her. She needed my company and I needed her affection.  I know this sounds stupid and I have already been told its just a goat BUT I am having a very hard time dealing with her dying. My husband is worried about me owning goats since I got attatched to the baby so quickly and deeply. For now me and Mrs Holly are on our own. Just for a little while.


----------



## fairview610 (Jun 24, 2012)

so sorry for your loss! It does not sound stupid I am the same way when I lose one. Just breaks my heart because to me they are more than goats, they are my babies.


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 24, 2012)

Heather......

I get EXACTLY where you are coming from.

Let me tell you about my intro to goats, lol.

I've always had cattle and horses, no problem.  Then I decided I wanted goats.  I did some research and a former friend told me that she had three orphans I could have, so I went to look.

I found three very skinny babies, and they were all three attempting to nurse their bloated dead mother.  She'd been dead for over 24 hours and had just been left in there with them.  She was COVERED in lice, and was WAY too thin.

I am a sucker and couldnt leave them there to starve to death while nursing a dead udder, so I brought them home, naming them Spider, Shadow and Piglet.  Within a week or two, a dog got in a killed Shadow.  Piglet was so traumatized that he got SEVERE bloat and died that night, leaving me with only Spider.

Two dead goats.

Spider never really thrived.  He was lethargic and just not a good eater.  Meanwhile, while I was working with him, my "friends" ENTIRE herd was dropping dead, one by one, necropsy revealed a SERIOUS copper deficiency and ALL of the goats were emaciated. 

SInce Spider was now an only goat, I went and got Hoover, a beautiful nubian wether, so Spider could have a friend.

Eventually, Spiders health got so bad that I had to put him down.  He died peacefully in my arms, again leaving me with one lonely goat.

Three dead goats.

I became INCREDIBLY attached to Hoover.

So I got Socrates and Plato to keep Hoover comfortable.  Then Hoover got a respiratory infection.  The vet came out and we treated with Pen-G.  On my birthday of last year, Hoover was to get his LAST injection of that Pen-G.  I ALMOST didnt give it to him, as he seemed fine, but I am a stickler for finishing the entire course of antibiotics, so I ventured out to the barn to give my baby boy his last pen-g shot.  He reacted to it, and died a horrid horrid death.

Four dead goats.

I felt like a failure.  I was very traumatized by the death that Hoover had, and my heart was shattered at losing my beautiful boy.  That lil goat!  He was so sweet, would wag his little tail when he saw me, and call to me, follow me everywhere........he was my boy and I LOVED that goat.  I was shattered and frustrated and terrified that I was going to kill Socrates and Plato.

I'm normally pretty tough emotionally, but I really wigged out when Hoover died.  I put Socrates and Plato up for sale, but my bull headed husband refused to sell them, so I refused to have anything to do with them for over a month.  I wouldnt even go to the barn.  Then one day, I HAD to go down there.  I threw up when I walked past the place where Hoover died.  

It's been over a year, but there is a little place in the wall that is marked from where his hooves hit it when he was having his death seizures.....it still wracks my gut to see that little spot.

Anyway, after I threw up, I sat down in the barn floor and bawled for my Hoover boy.........and Socrates and Plato came over to check on me.  Socrates figured out that my tears were salty and that he LIKED salty things, so he kept licking my face............and I fell in love with another goat.  I quickly realized that a goat can make me smile even at my worst.

He's not my Hoover, but he is my Socrates, lol.

In the end, I ended up getting MORE goats. I added two does to the "herd" and have every intention of breeding them next year.

Like you, I had a rotten rotten start, but I learned from it.  A sick goat can make you cry, but a well goat will make you laugh.  Goats can break your heart into a million pieces, but a goat can mend a broken heart in an instant.

I understand being gun-shy.  Even after a year, I am terrified to give Pen-G.........even though I have finally come to terms that Hoover's death was not my fault, but just one of those unfortunate events that reaches out and slaps us all in the face from time to time.

I also understand that its those of us who care this much that make great goat owners.  I buried my first four goats.......within months of each other, but things turned around and I have four healthy goats.  I take good care of my goats and they show their appreciation with beautiful slobbery goat kisses.  I did all I could for the first four..........like you, I am a GOOD goat owner.  Now, I am reaping the rewards and I love my goats.

Hon...........its time for you to do the same.  Cowgirl up, hike up your big girl panties and get another goat.  Sure, a goat is what broke your heart, but its a goat that will mend it.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jun 24, 2012)

heatherlynnky said:
			
		

> Ok so who else is getting this impression. Cows I've done, pretty easy. Horses I've done, still pretty easy. Chickens, ducks, geese.....so easy its pathetic. Dogs, cats, and even exotic birds. Easy easy easy. Goats, not easy, not easy at all and it sounds like no one else is finding it so either. My children wanted a lamb for a 4h project and I said no. They are too hard to keep alive. I said goats instead because they  are hearty.  I had sickly silkies and fall baby  wyandotts. Do you know how sickly fall chicks can be and still it was not this stressful. The fact that their cries and moans are baby like does not help the situation.


Why do you think sheep are hard to keep alive? I think the opposite really. Every time I go somewhere people find out I have sheep and go on and on about how hard they are to raise and how they are just looking for ways to die ( even though they never owned sheep.) Sheep are one of the easiest animals on my entire farm. They are my pride and joy. I do not worm my sheep ( they are naturally parasite resistant) and they are the sweetest animals ever. I have hair sheep so I do not need to shear them. All I do is give them grain while they are pregnant and lactating. I have a 4 wire electric fence and have never had a sheep escape out of it. ( Try that with goats and they will be out of there in a minute.) I am not saying goats are any harder to raise because I love goats too but I do know sheep are NOT hard.  My best memories ever are my bottle babies. Every year I go and buy a bottle baby. They make the best pets ever and come when called. They love to be in your lap and be loved. Please reconsider sheep if you are wanting to find your baby a friend. This year I have sold 3 different people in my area sheep because they got rid of all their goats. They could not keep them alive because of the parasites in my area. Sheep do not have to be wormed if you get them from good stock


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 24, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Heather......
> 
> I get EXACTLY where you are coming from.
> 
> ...


Very well written. I remember your Hoover episode. I am also inspired by your words. I have my first ever goat kids due in about 30 days. I am so afraid that I am going to do something wrong. Thanks for posting.


----------



## elevan (Jun 24, 2012)

Very well said RTG.  Goats are relatively easy to care for though they do come with a bit of a learning curve.


----------



## mama24 (Jun 24, 2012)

I got my first goats, 2 pregnant does, in December. I haven't found them to be all that hard. There's a lot to learn, but they were healthy when i got them, and they got fatter since they have a lot less competition for food at my place. They both had beautiful babies, a doeling and a buckling. The buckling and his mom got into the chicken feed when he was 4 weeks old and bloated badly. She pulled through, he didn't.  I got 2 more goats last week and have already started looking into what I want for my next one. I'm hoping to find a reasonably priced Saanen doeling.  I will never bottle feed a baby except as a last resort, though. They are just so much healthier on their mom's milk. If it comes to it, I will at least feed them milk straight from a doe, whether it's their mom or not, if I have to bottlefeed. JMO on that.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 24, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Very well said RTG.  Goats are relatively easy to care for though they do come with a bit of a learning curve.


X2. And whoever said they are just goats has never had one. They each have their own personality and are so loving. I would not trade mine for anything in the world.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 24, 2012)

So glad you posted this RTG...your words are so true...not just of goats (we have hair sheep) but of all animals.  I can't imagine my life without raising critters...truly, I can't!!!


----------



## heatherlynnky (Jun 24, 2012)

I started looking for a buddy for Holly today. I don't think I will ever be able to face another boer baby or at least for a while.  I hate sounding stupid but its hard to even think about finding a replacement buddy. There is this little kid that stole my heart a bit with her wagging little tail and her nibbling on my chin. The only other animal that tore me up like this was my dog. She was another one I saved when no one else felt she was worth the bother. She lived a long time and  it took months to get over her dying.  Goats are very endearing  and lovable I will admit.

My Mrs Holly is doing great though. She is drinking her bottle like a good girl now and still eating her hay. I learned that unless there is molasses on her bottle nipple and mixed in with her pellets she won't touch them. Spoiled girl. Tonight I had been gone for several hours and she greeted me at the gate. She greadily sucked down 10 ounces and wanted more. Granted when I went and got more she refused. She let me put the ointment in her eye and then she laid down at my feet while I sang to her.  Afterwards I told her it was time for bed and she very happily let me  lock her in for the night. She is a sweet sweet girl.  I am going to up her bottle tomorrow and getting her a buddy.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jun 24, 2012)

I am so glad you decided to get a buddy for your doe.  I don't know where you live, but I wish you were near me-----I have two beautiful little boys for sale right now.  One was born May 4 and is black and white (I call him Oreo) and has been banded.  The other was born May 25, is black and white with blue eyes  He is dehorned and can still be banded (I call him Tonto).


Here is a picture of them together (Oreo on the left and Tonto on the right):


----------



## heatherlynnky (Jun 24, 2012)

Awe they are cute.  Wow you are way up there in Indiana.  We are about 6 hours south of you, out in the sticks.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, we are kind of out in the sticks too.  That is a long way, but I mioght be able to convince DH to let me meet you half-way (if you're up to it).  Oreo is pretty much ready to go now---he's eating on his own (still nursing when he can).  He just needs one more CD-T shot.  Tonto won't be ready until sometime in July---probably around the 28.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 25, 2012)

I think that you just got a rough start. It is hard to start with any animal when the odds are against them already. You can do this. 

That being said...if you had asked me 6 months ago if goats were difficult I would have siad "no", "not really". They do take some attention when it comes to feed and supplements, but so does any animal if you raise them correctly. Now in the last few months I have lost 2, have one with some undiagnosed illness, have successfully treated one for entero, and have another one that poops dog logs and scours on a regular basis in spite of worming and now clean fecals. I have changed my mind a little.

I say that they are the only animal that can be alive this morning and dead tonight. My friends tell me that you can expect a 10% loss in livestock each year, so the more you own, the more you lose. I have gone from 3 goats to 15 goats (not counting the 16 kids) in 4 years, so I guess my number was just up.

Would I give them all up? Nope, they are here to stay.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 25, 2012)

Omg RTG i cried reading your story 

Okay thanks ,now i think I'm gonna kill my goats.. Why did I post on this thread, I knew it'd be a bad thing!! I have a wether im scared im gonna give UC to, !! But noo, now i have a million reasons on how im gonna kill BOTH of them !! (on accident )

Oh and babsbag- While i understand your point, but i had a healthy chicken go from healthy to in a siezure to dead in less then 5minutes. Any animal can die that fast, and be halthy at night then dead in the morning. Sorry, had to say


----------



## heatherlynnky (Jun 25, 2012)

DrDolittle, your kiddies are awfully cute. I really want to look for a doeling though.  I woke up determined to find her a buddy.   I appreciate the understanding and advice guys. My first week of goats I hope was the worst I will have. It might not be but I can hope.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 25, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Okay thanks ,now i think I'm gonna kill my goats.. Why did I post on this thread, I knew it'd be a bad thing!! I have a wether im scared im gonna give UC to, !! But noo, now i have a million reasons on how im gonna kill BOTH of them !! (on accident )


Not to scare you, but that is how my wether died. I actually had to put him down 

THEN I started to research the hay I was feeding and found that wheat hay is almost the reverse C ratio to what we should be feeding. So now instead of mostly wheat, they get mostly alfalfa with some wheat hay thrown in every few days.


----------



## Missy (Jun 25, 2012)

I know where you are coming from as I had a similar experience that RTG had.

Last year I decided I wanted goats again, I had worked on a goat farm when I was younger, then I got a dairy doe from them and her two kids,  and missed having them around. Please keep in mind that when I worked on the farm, NO goats were ever sick, NO goats died, NO kids died, and none of her goats were ever vacs, or dewormed. So I had no experience in those areas but hell, I hd been raiseing beagles for years, how much different could a litter of puppies be then raisein goat kids right?

I was wrong. I went over to VT to get my first goat kids. 2 little bucklings less than a week old. within 3 days 1 died. I called up the farm I got them from and she agreed to replace the kid. so I took the almost 2 hour drive over and got not one but 2 doelings. Now I had three kids under a week old. the little remaining buckling developed bad scours and become paralized on his left side. He died before I could get him to the vet. The next day one of the little does died. 2 days later, the last doeling became sick. I called around a finally found a lady who had tons of goats(and showed them) She gave me all kinds of advice and lots of money later that little doeling died as well. 

I was devasted. I torn down my goat pen.

Within a week I was talking to the nice lady with the show goats. She offered me 2 older kids. Both Oberhaslis a buckling and a doe. I thought about it then went down that weekend to get them. When I got there, we realized the buck's jewels were too large to band. So she offered me one of her keepers. A beautiful Saanen doe. They both would be ready for breeding in the fall. 

Eventually I aquired a nubian buck, which I bred my girls to in December and January. My Saanen gave birth in may. She had a 14.7lb buckling. I lost her and the baby. Again I was devasted, but worse was how the human kids took it. Particularly my 9 year old who waited forever (in his mind) for her to kid. He was the only one that particular doe liked. He loved her back.

I didn't let that stop me though. Next up was my Oberhasli doe. She kidded a beautiful black buckling. In the process of their pregnancies, I also aquired a Saanen buckling and a nubian doeling.

After my oberhasli kidded I aquired a Nigerian dwarf doe, a nigerian dwarf buck and a pygmy doeling.

Total count now is 4 does and 3 bucks(4 if you count my little buckling that is leaving soon). Goat math tells me I need more does All are healthy and happy. I have learned more from my misfortunes then I ever did from being in an only positive environment. 

Don't give up. I spend hours a day laughing at the goats. They truely are amazing animals.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 25, 2012)

babsbag said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay then, how do you think our feeding is? We're keeping it simple

They get freeranged to browse all day, with a minerial block, and roughly half a cup of grain to share (my doeling and wether-ling. LOL) Recirpe for UC? The grain is for growing or finishing kids. Its Nature wise Nutrana premiuim goat feed. They also have option to spruce needles, and hay. I have the ingredients for th goat feed if you wana hear 'em


----------



## babsbag (Jun 25, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> babsbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to give you advice on that topic, but I am afraid I would be wrong and way out of my league. All I can say is that they need a balance of 2:1. 2 parts calcium to one part phosphorous and wheat hay is just the opposite. Some feed that you buy for goats (and some minerals) have ammonium cholride in them which will help keep the urine acidic and that will help prevent the stones. If your feed doesn't have any I would get some and sprinkle it on their grain, I think just a tablespoon a day would be enough. It won't hurt the doe.

Alfalfa hay is good because it has a high calcium concentration. There are volumes written on the topic, that is for sure. Obviously I didn't read them in enough detail when I started the feeding plan for my wether.  I am now feeding my bucks alfalfa every day with one leaf of wheat every other day or less. They don't get much browse unless we drop an oak tree for them; they have pretty much limbed them all.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jun 25, 2012)

babsbag said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, sad, lol. Ill post a thread. 

Oh crap. I lost the thing that said whats in the goat grain. Wow, i feel smart !! Next time we're at out feed store Ill get a new sheet of the ingredients


----------



## heatherlynnky (Jun 25, 2012)

I have to share this one. I was out playing with Holly after giving her a bottle. Anywho sitting in a chair and I have a stool next to me. She jumps up on the stool and then takes this twisting leap off it. Then proceeds to bounce ( think tigger but on four legs) around the pen. Back up on the stool. Jumps off the other side and then skidding halt in front of me.  I was doubled over and she was wagging her tail so much her entire rear moved with it.  The goat is insane. She loves to play. She wrestles her food too. Tosses it all over the place or just shakes it.


----------

